# Separation Dry Run



## DennisNLA (Jan 26, 2010)

my office sent me out of town the next two of three weeks on training and a visit to the home office. It is only day four and it is quite lonely already. 

It is a good does of reality to be away. Some additional pieces of information to place into the do I stay or go equation. 

I am swamped by work, (yes I have to get my normal job done even tho I am in training during the day) it certainly is not fun. Hopefully I get caught up for week number two. It may be a different feeling to at least explore and try to interact with the community. Now its work out when I get up, 7 hours of training, and 5 hours of work. Sleep and repeat the next day. Two of three meals by myself. I guess I just would like to hear opinions from other guys. 

Thanks


----------

